# Wallpaper Hintergrund Hilfe



## llpj83 (12. August 2003)

Hi Leutz!

Ich hab ein paar Wallpaper im Netz gefunden, die (meiner Meinung nach) super genial sind. Da ich auch gerne Autowallpaper erstelle würde ich zu gerne wissen wie man die leuchtenden zackigen Hintergründe hinbekommt? 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

PeAce


----------



## llpj83 (12. August 2003)

oder so....


----------



## llpj83 (12. August 2003)

das ist auch sehr schön...


----------



## ometiclan (14. August 2003)

Diese Efekte kannst du am einfachsten mit dem Ebeneneffekt "Ineinanderkopieren" nachmachen. 

Am besten du probierst es einfach selber mal: Mach dir ein Bild mit schwarzem Hintegrund, dann eine Ebene mit irgendeinem Zickzack-Muster (ein schmaler Stern z.B.). Setz die Stern-Ebene auf 50% Deckkraft. Jetzt kopierst du die Ebene mit dem Stern und setzt den Ebeneneffekt auf "ineinanderkopieren". Wenn du mehrere Eben mit dem Stern machst und diese leicht verschiebst, wirst du an gewissen stellen eine Dekcung mit 100% erreichen -> diese Stellen "leuchten" dann heraus.

Besser wirkt das natürlich, wenn du den Stern noch unscharf machst (25px z.B.)... 

Ist etwas dumm zu erklären... aber wenn du möchtest, schrieb mir ein mail an spam2002@vacun.com und ich mach dir schnell ein PSD File damit du siehst, wie die ebenen miteinander arbeiten müssen um diesen Effekt zu erzielen.


mfg
David


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (14. August 2003)

Könnte Dir vielleicht helfen (klick)


----------



## kirchel (15. August 2003)

Hi Leute!!
Die Wallpaper sehn ja echt cool aus, hab mich auch schon oft an diesm Efekt versucht, aber naja so richtig hatt es mir nicht gefallen, habs auch auf eigene faust mit rumprobieren versucht, kommt halt nicht immre was rum.
Jetzt hätte ich mal eine Frage an  dich, Ometicalan, wenn ich die Hintergrund Farbe Schwartz ist, und ich die Freiformen ( Sterne o.ä. ) Ineinander kopier,  werden die Sterne auch schwarz? Das ganze Bild wird schwarz, ich hab bestimmt irgend was nicht beachtet, wäre nett wenn du mir ne kleine Hilfestellung geben könntest.
Hast du deine Sterne eingefärbt? oder einfach schwarz gelassen? 
wäre cool wenn mir jemand helfen könnt, danke schonmal, 
Kirchel


----------



## ometiclan (16. August 2003)

Schreib mir einfach ein mail an

spam2002@vacun.com 

und ich schick dir das File, dass ich auch schon llpj83 geschickt hab. Ich glaub, so ist es am einfachsten zu verstehen.

Die Leuchteffekte hab ich z.B. auch bei 

http://www.deviantart.com/view/1048470

verwendet.

mfG
omi


----------



## kirchel (16. August 2003)

Hab mal noch ne andere frage und zwar diesmal an dich,    kannst du mir ein paar coole seiten posten auf denen ich bilder von geilen Autos bekomme?
Und noch was,  an alle!!!!
Gibt es im internet auch seiten von denen ich bilder mir mehr als 72 dpi bekomme?? (insbesondere Wallpaper) .
Wäre cool wenn ihr eure favorits einfach mal posten könntet, machst gut 
Danke ,
Kirchel


----------



## llpj83 (16. August 2003)

die Site von denen ich die Autowallpaper hab lautet http://www.raceworld.ca, die wallpaper findest du dann unter community, einfach mal durchklicken, ist ne gute Site.


----------



## nanda (16. August 2003)

@kirchel
Vielleicht auch einfach mal in die Grafik-FAQ schauen. Dann hättest Du das hier gefunden.


----------



## kirchel (16. August 2003)

Hey Danke!! Ging ja fix!!!Coole seite!!


----------

